# Best brands



## MountainMan

Would love to hear your favorite fixed blade, folding, bowie, and machete makers and why.


----------



## Sharpdogs

Fixed blade: Mora, Cold Steel, Bark River, Kabar, Condor
Folder: Spyderco, Cold Steel, Opinel, Victorinox, Wenger, CRKT, Kabar, Case
Bowie: Cold Steel
Machete: Cold Steel, Tramontania, Condor. The new Cold Steel machetes are big improvement over the old ones. I am big fan of the new models.


----------



## Sharpdogs

TOPs just came out with a machete that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## AquaHull

Most of my fixed blades are Western, and a couple Case.The reason is, it's what I have.


----------



## mwhartman

Benchmade is my choice.


----------



## daytime dave

I like the older style classic buck fixed blades. I also like the Buck Vanguard a lot.

I folders, you can't beat a 110. I also like the Cold Steel black rhino and original AK47.

I like my Case marine fighting knife for my favorite bowie style. It is followed very closely by the buck 119 Special.

I have a Cold Steel Kukri Machete and I also like the Cold Steel shovel for machete work.


----------



## machinejjh

Kabar and Cold Steel.


----------



## The Fark Knight

Fixed blade: TOPS. They seem to design knives that I can use for defense, hunting, and camping. 
Folder: Spyderco. Simple designs, tough on EDC, and easy to sharpen
Bowie: Kabar. Hard to break a good Kabar, especially with a larger blade.
Machete: Not too sure, but probably Cold Steel. I haven't had too much time with machetes
-Just for kicks, I'll add my favorite brand for automatic knives: Microtech! Their prices always make me a sad panda, but man those knives are well built. Yesterday, for the first time, I got to handle a Microtech HALO! :smile: I had no idea they were as huge as they are. very well built, and when you deploy it, it kicks like a .22!


----------



## Seneca

Large fixed blade...ESEE and Becker
Small fixed blade...Mora and Buck
Large folder...Schrade (US) and Buck
Pocket knife...Case
Automatic...Bench made

I have a preference for basic production knives...nothing too fancy. Just the basic knife.


----------



## BoneHead

I like my Imacasa machete and kershaw folder. the SOG fixed blade seems ok. I doubt many would say they are "the best" as people tend to like spendy priced brands of gear. I can't see spending 270 dollars on a pocket knife I will probably break or lose. lol


----------



## Fuzzee

Spyderco for folders, but I haven't ever really found a favorite for fixed blades. I've had many good fixed blades and still have quite few, but haven't ever found the fixed blade yet that makes me not need to look further. Currently I'm pretty happy with my Benchmade Nimravus that is one of my bugout knives, but I still look at other knives. Spyderco has made it so there's no reason to with my Manix. It really is all I need in a folder. If anything I've been wanting another as a spare. For machete's the Cold Steel Latin machete I'm carrying now is pretty damn good, but it's not the end of all machete's for me either. I've got my eye on a few pieces out there right but may just opt for having something custom made if I've got the money to spare coming up. Getting back into martial arts again and looking to study the sword more, I might just pop for a John Gage Beast if I feel frisky.

The Beast


----------



## brimstone

Becker fixed blades - outstanding products. Everyone should have a BK2.
Esee fixed blades great knives
Benchmade and Zero Tolerance folders


----------



## Verteidiger

Fixed blades -- Blackhawk, Benchmade, SOG, Gerber

Folders -- Benchmade, SOG, Gerber

Bowies -- KABAR Heavy

Machetes -- Martindale Golok 13" Crocodile (used by British Special Forces); Martindale 13 Inch Crocodile Golok 2 with Hardwood Handle


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I like my Ka-Bar's, for fixed blade and machete. Folder's I have Gerber and Cold Steel.


----------



## PTAaron

I don't have a lot of experience with fixed blades but I love my new ESEE Laser Strike for a semi large knife. 

For folders I'm a big fan of Kershaw - good "bang for the buck".


----------



## Pepper77

parry blade #1 
puma #2
benchmade USA ONLY #3


----------



## PaulS

For the average guy in a utility knife a Gerber blade is hard to beat for the price. They are good steel, hard but easy to keep sharp and inexpensive enough that you can afford to own more than one. Gerber knives come in a wide variety of shapes, sizes and features. I particularly like their skining blades with the broad curve required to do big and medium jobs. Their folding knives are the same grade steel and are, in my mind the ultimate in affordable pocket knives. While there are "better" knives available the finish on the Gerber blades is as good as any mass produced knife on the market.


----------



## BDylan

I really like knives. The only clear favorite I have is Spyderco folders....Paramilitary being my most carried tool.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch

SOG every day of the week!


----------



## The Tourist

My daily knife for my blue jeans is a Spyderco completely outfitted with their round-serrated teeth. I didn't know how this edge was going to work out, but you can saw through plastic tubing in two or three passes. I believe they have improved their entire line.


----------



## AquaHull

Since my first post in this thread, I acquired a S.O.G. Bowie with a crappy sheath, a Kabar utility, Ontario M-9


----------



## ActionJackson

I have about 300 knives in my collection and it's hard to say which is my actual favorite brand but I lean towards the Bark River line.

They used to sell direct but have since started using middlemen to process sales and shipping. I haven't used the following link yet but I do get their newsletter emailed to me quite often:

https://www.knivesshipfree.com/bark-river-knives/

I own three Bark River knives one of which is my bushcraft knife of choice (the Bravo 1) and is attached to my main BOB.

https://www.knivesshipfree.com/bark-river-knives-bravo-1-models/

I also like Cold Steel knives.


----------



## The Tourist

Most of my knives are automatics. Not all automatics are stilettos.

My folders are mostly Bokers. Never had a bad one, nor one that failed.

My more stiletto model automatics are "Frank B" models. I get them from Joyce and Nick, and they are all made in Sicily. I leave them in the "open" position when they are in the drawer. They are solid, dependable folders.


----------



## KUSA

Auto knives? Protech is the best.

http://www.protechknives.com/product-category/automatic/

I have quite a few now. Two Newport's, one TR5, a Sprint, and a Runt.

Currently on order Is a Godfather.

















Features
Overall Length: 9.25" 
Blade Length: 4" 
Blade Material: 154-CM
Blade Thickness: 0.125"
Handle Material: 6061 Aluminum
Weight: 3.85oz
Closed Length: 5.25"
Knife Category: Automatic
Action: Side Opening 
Blade Style: Bayonet
Country of Origin: USA


----------



## StratMaster

KUSA said:


> Auto knives? Protech is the best.
> 
> Automatic ? ProTech Knives
> 
> I have quite a few now. Two Newport's, one TR5, a Sprint, and a Runt.
> 
> Currently on order Is a Godfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features
> Overall Length: 9.25"
> Blade Length: 4"
> Blade Material: 154-CM
> Blade Thickness: 0.125"
> Handle Material: 6061 Aluminum
> Weight: 3.85oz
> Closed Length: 5.25"
> Knife Category: Automatic
> Action: Side Opening
> Blade Style: Bayonet
> Country of Origin: USA


Sweet looker!


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> Auto knives? Protech is the best.
> 
> Automatic ? ProTech Knives
> 
> I have quite a few now. Two Newport's, one TR5, a Sprint, and a Runt.
> 
> Currently on order Is a Godfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features
> Overall Length: 9.25"
> Blade Length: 4"
> Blade Material: 154-CM
> Blade Thickness: 0.125"
> Handle Material: 6061 Aluminum
> Weight: 3.85oz
> Closed Length: 5.25"
> Knife Category: Automatic
> Action: Side Opening
> Blade Style: Bayonet
> Country of Origin: USA


That is more art than knife. I must have one.


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> That is more art than knife. I must have one.


Looks to me like it will whisper into the belly of a BLM or Antifa protester quite readily. I like it.


----------



## KUSA

Denton said:


> That is more art than knife. I must have one.


Here is where I ordered mine.

https://www.pvk.vegas/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PPT-GF-906-C


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> Here is where I ordered mine.
> 
> https://www.pvk.vegas/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PPT-GF-906-C


Thanks!


----------



## The Tourist

I do not have that exact model, but I also own a ProTech. If you have the money and want one of the best, I'd research the ProTech products.


----------



## KUSA

This is interesting.


----------



## SOCOM42

KUSA said:


> Auto knives? Protech is the best.
> 
> Automatic ? ProTech Knives
> 
> I have quite a few now. Two Newport's, one TR5, a Sprint, and a Runt.
> 
> Currently on order Is a Godfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features
> Overall Length: 9.25"
> Blade Length: 4"
> Blade Material: 154-CM
> Blade Thickness: 0.125"
> Handle Material: 6061 Aluminum
> Weight: 3.85oz
> Closed Length: 5.25"
> Knife Category: Automatic
> Action: Side Opening
> Blade Style: Bayonet
> Country of Origin: USA


That looks like a real nice knife!

The problem here is you would go to jail for possessing it.

That would fit real nice in a boot or ankle holster/sheath.


----------



## KUSA

SOCOM42 said:


> The problem here is you would go to jail for possessing it.


Can you refer to the law that supports that?

https://knifeup.com/north-carolina-knife-laws/


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

KUSA said:


> Can you refer to the law that supports that?
> 
> https://knifeup.com/north-carolina-knife-laws/


he said the problem "here"..... where he lives.. and that ain't NC....


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> he said the problem "here"..... where he lives.. and that ain't NC....


That's easy to fix. Move out of commie country.


----------



## ActionJackson

KUSA said:


> Auto knives? Protech is the best.
> 
> Automatic ? ProTech Knives
> 
> I have quite a few now. Two Newport's, one TR5, a Sprint, and a Runt.
> 
> Currently on order Is a Godfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features
> Overall Length: 9.25"
> Blade Length: 4"
> Blade Material: 154-CM
> Blade Thickness: 0.125"
> Handle Material: 6061 Aluminum
> Weight: 3.85oz
> Closed Length: 5.25"
> Knife Category: Automatic
> Action: Side Opening
> Blade Style: Bayonet
> Country of Origin: USA


I have the exact same knife but with a different handle material. That's the one that poked my thigh when it opened accidentally in my pocket.

As for its legality: I bought it in Denver, CO. When I first saw it ... I wanted it. I told the guy at the counter that I'd love to have it but that I was concerned about its legality. He asked me if I had ever sold a knife. I said "yes." He said ... "well then you're a knife dealer and dealers can own these legally." I bought it on the spot (even though his statement sounded a bit fishy). :vs_smile:


----------



## ActionJackson

MountainMan said:


> Would love to hear your favorite fixed blade, folding, bowie, and machete makers and why.


Big fan of Bark River knives (all fixed although I hear they may come out with a folder). They are very well built using the finest materials and alloys. I prefer the convex grind over the scandi or concave. The blade thickness of my Bravo 1 is beefy and trustworthy.

See the link for various grind configurations (I can't post pictures for some reason): https://agrussell.com/knife-articles/blade-grinds

Good Bark River site: https://www.knivesshipfree.com/bark-river-knives/


----------



## ActionJackson

AquaHull said:


> Most of my fixed blades are Western, and a couple Case.The reason is, it's what I have.


I have some Western knives and a hatchet. Too bad they went out of business. They made good stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42

KUSA said:


> Can you refer to the law that supports that?
> 
> https://knifeup.com/north-carolina-knife-laws/


These knives mentioned below are illegal to carry both openly or concealed, Switchblades & automatic knives over one and one-half inches of blade size. The code 269, section 10 (b) describes the illegal carrying knives. " (b) Whoever, except as provided by law, carries on his person, or carries on his person or under his control in a vehicle, any stiletto, dagger or a device or case which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn at a locked ...

The body of Massachusetts law concerning knives is not easily capsulized. The primary statute regarding the possession and carrying of knives, found at 269 § 10 sub-section (b), is a single sentence consisting of almost 400 words. It states that one may not "carry on his person" - including in a vehicle - any: stiletto, dagger, ballistic knife, dirk knife, automatic knife having a blade longer than one and a half (1 ½) inches, knife with a double-edged blade, or device which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn at a locked position. This list of knives may be referred to as the per se or "by definition" prohibited knives, although there are no statutory definitiSub-section (b) further provides that if one is arrested upon a warrant for an alleged crime or arrested while committing a "breach or disturbance of the public peace" and possesses a "dangerous weapon" (which may be a knife other than one of the per se knives) he or she is subject to the same range of penalties which apply to simple possession of any of the sub-section (b) weapons. (See below discussion on "consequences").

There is an exception for police officers, I carried a dirk under my vest upside down at the waist.


----------



## SOCOM42

KUSA said:


> That's easy to fix. Move out of commie country.


It is funny you say that, back in 1986, I almost moved my entire operation to Liberty NC.

One of my largest customers had moved there, there was no local shop equivalent of mine.

I had friends that ran that company and were willing to help out in any way for the move.

I was offered an old nylon stocking mill building to put my operation.

The sheriff approved of my bringing all my machine guns down there.

It did not happen, should have though, too late now, today, I could move in with doctor brother over in the mountains.


----------



## AquaHull

I said I could move out to Harbor Beach with an old friend

Of course the SlipMaster posted something like that, he and the forum could post threads about 2 gay guys in the woods.

Now I live in Mom's Trailer out in the Forest, sign still says Carol's Kitchen.


----------



## KUSA

AquaHull said:


> Of course the SlipMaster posted something like that, he and the forum could post threads about 2 gay guys in the woods.


I had a feeling about Slippy being a butt pirate.

That video game story about being named Slippy was bullshit. Slippy is short for slippery rump cheeks.


----------



## KUSA

ActionJackson said:


> I have the exact same knife but with a different handle material. That's the one that poked my thigh when it opened accidentally in my pocket.
> 
> As for its legality: I bought it in Denver, CO. When I first saw it ... I wanted it. I told the guy at the counter that I'd love to have it but that I was concerned about its legality. He asked me if I had ever sold a knife. I said "yes." He said ... "well then you're a knife dealer and dealers can own these legally." I bought it on the spot (even though his statement sounded a bit fishy). :vs_smile:


As you can see, the button is recessed. How does it go off in your pocket mysteriously? I suspect you were playing pocket pool.


----------



## KUSA

Mine just came in. Holy smokes this thing is a beast. Wow!


----------



## ActionJackson

KUSA said:


> As you can see, the button is recessed. How does it go off in your pocket mysteriously? I suspect you were playing pocket pool.


Dang ... don't reveal me secrets. But seriously, I think I had it in the pocket with my keys.


----------



## BamaDOC

KUSA said:


> I had a feeling about Slippy being a butt pirate.
> 
> That video game story about being named Slippy was bullshit. Slippy is short for slippery rump cheeks.


Savage!!!


----------



## SOCOM42

Kbar
Cold Steel
Randal
Gerber


----------



## KUSA

Gerber makes baby food and Walmart grade knives.


----------



## SOCOM42

KUSA said:


> Gerber makes baby food and Walmart grade knives.


Oh, I don't know, I have a tanto point folder, it has served well as a utility knife for the last 10-12 years, a Christmas present.

I have no major demands on one, hardly ever use it.

Any one of the others will do if a more serious need is required of one.

I did carry a Kershaw prior to, lock piece broke off the blade, almost took my finger off.

That one sits in the shop, welded open.

Like said in the past, no intention of fighting with any one of them.

I use the tools best suited to me.


----------



## BamaDOC

that is a beauty @KUSA


----------

